# don't have any pectic enzyme!



## olusteebus (Oct 20, 2013)

I went and picked about 30 pounds of some really great Bronze Muscadines today. They were very ripe and the brix is 19. The vineyard crushed them for me.

I put in some kmeta and yeast nutrient in but I do not have any Pectic. I cannot get any until Tuesday.

Should I wait and toss in the yeast now or wait until the Wednesday after I put in the Enzyme on Tuesday. 

It seems to me that I could add the yeast as I am under the impression that the Pectic works on the grapes for several days.


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 20, 2013)

You should wait till Tuesday.


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 20, 2013)

Wednesday.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 20, 2013)

If you are going to ferment without Enzymes, Make sure your temp is in 80 - 86 f range. These temp will extract the most out of the skins.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 20, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> If you are going to ferment without Enzymes, Make sure your temp is in 80 - 86 f range. These temp will extract the most out of the skins.



good idea. Don't know how high I can get it but I think I can at least get about 75 to 78.

Thanks to all.


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 20, 2013)

I have not worked with muscadines but I believe you are using the pectic enzyme to hasten the breakdown of the berry and extract color and flavor rather than as clarifier in fruit wines. I like to use pectic enzyme in conjunction with a cold soak if using the compound with grapes. I was little confused about keeping the must under increased high temperature but I would enjoying hearing a bit more about this technique.


----------



## garymc (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't like to have my muscadine wine exposed to the skins for very long. I vote pitch the yeast now and the pectic when you get it and then press Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 22, 2013)

On Monday, I said the heck with it and I squeezed and pressed the straining bags as best I could and got about 2 gallons of muscadine juice. I added 4 cans of white grape and peach concentrate and enough sugar to bring it to 1.092 sg. 

I don't know if I should put in pectic enzyme now or not to avoid Pectic haze. Should I?

Oh, it has a great taste, you can very well taste the muscadine and I think the peach will produce a unique taste.


----------



## jswordy (Oct 22, 2013)

Pardon me, but why would you add anything to muscadine wine? Man that there's the best flavor you need.

I'd still add pectic enzyme, if it were mine. It does help the yield and clarity.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 22, 2013)

I just don't want to do all the required for 2 gallons of wine. I am not a real muscadine fan and I have been wanting to experiment with the white grape and peach. The must has a mild muscadine flavor and a good hint of peach. I will include this in my product line of "Summer in the South"!

Thanks


----------

